# Someone email uber and ask them if you can ask for a PAX's credit card so you can swipe it for tip..



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

then post the screenshot response here.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They have expressly stated publicly that we are not allowed to ask for credit card. Casdh for tipos is okay, but not credit card. Are there people who do it, yes.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> They have expressly stated publicly that we are not allowed to ask for credit card. Casdh for tipos is okay, but not credit card. Are there people who do it, yes.


Where have they stated publicly that a tip can only be paid via cash?

I never saw that.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> then post the screenshot response here.


Why do you want someone other than yourself to do this?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

They weren't talking about tips exactly, just a blanket statement that we are never to ask for pax cc.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> They weren't talking about tips exactly, just a blanket statement that we are never to ask for pax cc.


They can't tell you how to accept a gratuity.

I can accept a check, credit card, or cookies if I want.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not telling you what they can or cannot do. I'm just telling you what they have stated. I believe it is something you can be deactivated over. I have a square reader, but I only offer it if they ask.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

I think this all can be settled with one email, a lot of people on here are going to get deactivated for being told the wrong advice.

I'm not emailing them because I already know having a card reader is stupid and an inevitable reason for deactivation

just takes 1 pax to snap a picture of your tip sign that says "ACCEPT SQUARE (square logo)" I bet you thought you were so creative making that sign with the lil square logo, all lined up and laminated..


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Then what's the point of your post? I think your title is misleading.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Then what's the point of your post? I think your title is misleading.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I originally had a sign that had the Square & Paypal logos on it. No more.

Instead, wait until you have a passenger that is earnest in wanting to offer a tip, but "doesn't have cash." There you go.


----------

